# Ac Question



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking for some good Outbackers wisdom. I'm am looking at Carrier ac units. Some say "heat pump and some heat strip". What's the difference? Does one type work better then the other? Does one do heat better then the other? Any info would be a big help.

Does one brand do a better job at both, ac and heat?

Thanks, swanny


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Heat pumps use the compressor to provide heat from the air temperature. That's a real simple explanation. The real explanation would need a physicist/engineer to give you the facts. Heat strips are actual heating elements in the duct work of the A/C unit that heat up as air is forced through them and into the trailer. Heat strips work very well, just like an electric heater, but use a lot of energy. Heat pump is more energy efficient, but is a little less positive on heating the air. Many heat pumps in very cold climates have heat strips as a back up. Heat pump uses the compressor and fan, heat strips just use the fan. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

AZthunderations said:


> Heat pumps use the compressor to provide heat from the air temperature. That's a real simple explanation. The real explanation would need a physicist/engineer to give you the facts. Heat strips are actual heating elements in the duct work of the A/C unit that heat up as air is forced through them and into the trailer. Heat strips work very well, just like an electric heater, but use a lot of energy. Heat pump is more energy efficient, but is a little less positive on heating the air. Many heat pumps in very cold climates have heat strips as a back up. Heat pump uses the compressor and fan, heat strips just use the fan. Hope that helps.


YEP -- what he said...


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

The heat pump is a reversing valve by the AC compressor. Pretty simple operation and it is cheaper to run than a heat strip.

However, the heat strip will provide heat in more conditions. If you plan to use it in colder temperatures, the heat strip will definitely be a better source of heat. The heat pump can start to frost up the coils at temperatures below 50 degrees Fahrenheit. Dometic for instance recommends running the unit on AC for a short spell to eliminate the frosting. With this in mind, you can understand that the heat pump is quite limited as a heat source compared to the heat stip.

If your goal is to supplement heat on those 50-60 degree nights, the heat pump may be the way to go. If you are looking for more than that, consider the heat strip.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Swanny,
I've had heat pumps for years. It really reduces the cost of heating, during the winter. My unit also has heat strips for "emergency heat", when the unit is hard-pressed to keep up with the temperatures. This REALLY burns up the electricity.
I had a company install a heat pump for me, in a previous home, and they set it to where the heat strips would come on, any time there was a need for heat. I almost fainted when I got my first light bill, and called them immediately, to come check the unit. They changed the settings to where the heat pump did the heating, only calling for the heat strips in the most extreme conditions.
Here, in N GA, even when it got to 5 degrees, with wind chill of -5, the heat pump still kept the house nice and toasty. It will run alot, but is still much cheaper to operate.
My parents always opted for a split system with gas heat, as it heated quickly and then turned off. It's just a matter of preference.
Darlene


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Heat pump with a oil back up. Heat pump with a propane back up. Those electric heat strips will run up an electric bill fast. You pay a more for a better back up but get better, cheaper heat. Unless you live in SC and you dont I would avoid the heat strip. Even in southern MD we get cold enough for the back up heat to kick on. I have all oil and a pellet stove but my parents have a heat pump with oil back up and they are happy with it.


----------

